# Any one use a 6ft barbell in their rack??



## bizerk (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi all, just wondering if anyone has a 6ft barbell that they use in a power/squat rack and if so what make is it? All the 6ft bars ive seen for sale at the moment wont fit in a rack as the handle length is to about 3inches too short.

Ive seen them in the past but cant remember where, Any ideas?

Cheers.


----------



## SpeciJr (Sep 18, 2011)

Use a 7ft?


----------



## bizerk (Sep 12, 2007)

LOL that would be the obvious answer :laugh:

I do use a 7ft bar at the moment, but there is only about 6 or 7 inch of clearance between each end of the bar and the garage walls which makes loading the bar a bugger.


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

do you need to use your rack (lol boob joke) could you not just stand the other way in the garage lol


----------



## bizerk (Sep 12, 2007)

It is the other way round for the time being, but because I also have a hack squat machine in there it doesn't leave much floor space. If I had a shorter bar I could spin my rack(not boobs lol) into the end of the garage and create much more floor space for other things.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

bizerk said:


> It is the other way round for the time being, but because I also have a hack squat machine in there it doesn't leave much floor space. If I had a shorter bar I could spin my rack(not boobs lol) into the end of the garage and create much more floor space for other things.


You could give me your hack squat that way you would have more room.


----------



## bizerk (Sep 12, 2007)

LMAO! this thread is going down hill :lol:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

bizerk said:


> LMAO! this thread is going down hill :lol:


Thats a no then!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I've got a rack at one end of my gym space and a hack squat/leg press at the other end. There's a bit of space in between but I don't really use it for much as I've virtually no exercises I can't do in my rack. If I need to do any weightlifting lifts I go outside


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Mingster said:


> I've got a rack at one end of my gym space and a hack squat/leg press at the other end. There's a bit of space in between but I don't really use it for much as I've virtually no exercises I can't do in my rack. If I need to do any weightlifting lifts I go outside


Sorted


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I have mine to the side, I don't have a lot of room but I manage.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Don't make excuses. make solutions. :thumb:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

andyhuggins said:


> Don't make excuses. make solutions. :thumb:


I meant my tallywhacker not my rack. :lol:


----------



## bizerk (Sep 12, 2007)

LOL cheers guys :laugh:


----------

